# Hi from England!



## Su Lin (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi ,
Im new here, just wanted to say hello. I'm based in England and have been training in Shaolin Lau Gar Kung Fu since last year.
Look forward to joining in soon!


----------



## MJS (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jesse (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome Su lin,

You've come to the right place, everyone on this site are very knowledgable and always there to help a fellow martial artist out. 

Enjoy the site.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 31, 2006)

Su Lin said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> Im new here, just wanted to say hello. I'm based in England and have been training in Shaolin Lau Gar Kung Fu since last year.
> Look forward to joining in soon!


Hey Su Lin  welcome to MT my friend! I got some mates who did Lau Gar.. VERY sweeeeet style! I could make an attempt at Charp Choi but I doubt Id convince anyone !! .. anyways.. good luck and hope you get around to posting! 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome and happy posring
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 31, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Su Lin!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Su Lin (Jul 31, 2006)

Thankyou all! You're making me feel very welcome. Right,where shall I start!!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!  I look forward to seeing your posts.

Jeff


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 31, 2006)

welcome and have fun


----------



## Kreth (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome~


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.....


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 31, 2006)

Su Lin said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> Im new here, just wanted to say hello. I'm based in England and have been training in Shaolin Lau Gar Kung Fu since last year.
> Look forward to joining in soon!


 
Welcome


----------



## Kensai (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome mate. Lancashire eh? Ah well, never mind.  Seriously, have fun, this place is most excellent. :asian:


----------



## pstarr (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi There! :wavey:


----------

